# Self Sufficent home in NH



## peakbagger (Dec 17, 2012)

I dont have any financial interest in this but for someone who wants to be self sufficient and live in beautiful area of NH, this would be hard to beat. The hydroplant is quite impressive, the individual who built,it, Bruce Sloat, had a technical background and made sure that it was built for the long run. I expect the cost to duplicate this place is far more than the asking price.

http://www.pwpre.com/index.php?action=listingview&listingID=148


----------



## maple1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Now that's a nice place!

Walkout unfinished basement with HW heating - that was made for a gassifying boiler.


----------



## charly (Dec 17, 2012)

Like to know what his taxes are.. Talked to girl that moved to NC from NH,, 1800's circa house on one acre,,, she said she was paying 6000 dollars...


----------



## Delta-T (Dec 29, 2012)

we have relatively high property tax, but no other taxes except meals tax...no income, or sales taxes.


----------



## peakbagger (Dec 30, 2012)

I think I saw $6,000 a year property taxes on the listing. Property taxes in NH are hit or miss, some towns are property rich and services poor and have minimal taxes while others are property poor and services rich and the taxes are out of sight. There are a few unorganized towns with no services where there is no property tax, no sales tax and no income tax. Of course there is a "gas tax" as they tend to be remote so everything you need is usually 60 miles away.


----------



## charly (Dec 30, 2012)

peakbagger said:


> I think I saw $6,000 a year property taxes on the listing. Property taxes in NH are hit or miss, some towns are property rich and services poor and have minimal taxes while others are property poor and services rich and the taxes are out of sight. There are a few unorganized towns with no services where there is no property tax, no sales tax and no income tax. Of course there is a "gas tax" as they tend to be remote so everything you need is usually 60 miles away.


We have little services here, roads plowed etc, fire and EMT's... Well water, no garbage pickup... All fine with me if the taxes stay low... 96 acres with a redone 1840's farm house,,,just got our new assessment,,, Total school and land 9300 up from 5500.. Should we complain? Wife works with people who pay 10,000 who live in a development? So maybe having the peace and quiet it's not so out of hand,, just a big chunk of change every year that will never go away. Scarey,,,, 178 dollars a week just to keep the property....25 dollars a day!  Uggg! Shouldn't have figured that out,,,depressing!


----------



## begreen (Dec 30, 2012)

That's a huge leap in one year. Yes, I would find out why and what the process is to challenge the assessment is.


----------



## renewablejohn (Dec 31, 2012)

I did not realise property tax is so high in the US. Our 15 acre farm in UK has property tax of £1500 per year and I complain bitterly about it. Maybe I should feel grateful that I dont live in the US.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Dec 31, 2012)

renewablejohn said:


> I did not realise property tax is so high in the US. Our 15 acre farm in UK has property tax of £1500 per year and I complain bitterly about it. Maybe I should feel grateful that I dont live in the US.


reality of living in the liberal northeast united states. nice house suburban boston 3/4 acre police fire water($500 plus a yr.) highway schools $7200/yr. sick of it really! oh forgot wind turbine almost 2yrs. late to go on line costing 50k/yr


----------



## woodgeek (Dec 31, 2012)

renewablejohn said:


> I did not realise property tax is so high in the US. Our 15 acre farm in UK has property tax of £1500 per year and I complain bitterly about it. Maybe I should feel grateful that I dont live in the US.


 
Of my $7000/yr property tax, ~$5000 is broken out as a 'school tax'.  In the US most pubic schools are funded from local property tax revenue rather than federal or state funds.  Not to get political here...but you can imagine what that does to make educational quality very inconsistent from place to place.  Around here...families with kids will concentrate in good (and $$) school districts, in districts with lower school taxes, you get a lot of childless couples and wealthy bachelors.

$5000 for a school tax here compares well to private elementary school for two kids...going rate would be north of $50k/yr for 2.


----------



## schlot (Dec 31, 2012)

renewablejohn said:


> I did not realise property tax is so high in the US. Our 15 acre farm in UK has property tax of £1500 per year and I complain bitterly about it. Maybe I should feel grateful that I dont live in the US.


Not everywhere is it that high. I pay less than $1000 a year. Public water, sewer, fire, etc. But we do have state income tax.


----------



## Ehouse (Dec 31, 2012)

Next, after single payer health care is single payer education.

Ehouse


----------



## begreen (Dec 31, 2012)

Let's back to the OP. If the topic is taxes, it's heading to the can.


----------



## renewablejohn (Jan 1, 2013)

Very tempted but I dont think I could live in the US with your current gun laws. It appears to be exceptional value for money or is that just a reflection of the US property market at the moment.


----------



## pdf27 (Jan 1, 2013)

I think it's largely a reflection of land being cheap and air free. That plus wood framed buildings being comparatively cheap to build means I'm constantly astonished how cheap houses are (and how high property taxes are - my in-laws pay about 10 times what I do in property tax for somewhere worth less than 50% more)

That part of the world is also a long way from most jobs, which will give you a big discount - vaguely analogous to mid Wales or the area around Fort William.


----------



## woodgeek (Jan 1, 2013)

To continue the OT  in Philly the property tax assessment is totally out of whack due to decades of corruption in the assessors office.

I know some folks with a $1.6M home in Philly that have an assessed value of $23k and pay ~$1000/yr.


----------

